# Test flu remedies?



## Uncle manny (May 3, 2016)

Started my cycle yesterday, pinned 1 ml(200 mg) of test prop at about 1pm. 12 hours later the damn test flu hit me like a dump truck. Started feeling really lethargic and had a hot and cold fever. Feeling like real shit went to sleep in the fetal position woke up at 5am and felt even worse. I had a protein cookie started chugging water and had 2 advils. And I'm sitting at work feeling much better minus the head ache which I think could be sinuses anyways. Does any one have any good remedies for the test flu?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 3, 2016)

That sounds worse than test flu. Good luck on pin 2.  Ibuprofen gives some relief but time is the only thing that cures it.


----------



## Milo (May 3, 2016)

That would make me real hesitant to pin the same thing again. Hopefully it's nothing.


----------



## Uncle manny (May 3, 2016)

Yea I am but i got all my stuff from an trusted source so hopefully my body gets used to the prop sooner than later


----------



## stonetag (May 4, 2016)

What was mentioned above, if it is indeed test flu, wait it out brother.


----------



## motown1002 (May 4, 2016)

Wondering how you are feeling.  That seemed like a low dosage for test flu.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 4, 2016)

pin 50mg next time......go EOD til your body gets use to it.


----------



## Uncle manny (May 5, 2016)

Second pin was yesterday around 3 pm.. Felt fine till this morning woke up feverish not as bad but I have symptoms of what would be a sinus infection. Stuffy/runny nose, body and head aches, feeling weak.


----------



## TwinPeaks (May 9, 2016)

Get well soon. 
Indeed, this sounds more serious than just test flu.


----------

